# Writing > Personal Poetry >  Black Water

## Avalive

Black Water

Run through me, soak me, dig me, seal me and have me
Like I have nowhere on earth to go, no heaven to crave for
Dream through in raging tides of the black water
I will be gone with it on me, in and out of me
All over,there is no betweenness of my will towards my death
And time has it,my beauty, my youth and the peace of my last days
The love I can not give is for I don't have it without being a part of it
Did my beauty bend the world or the world could not hold it?
And I have nil to return the greasy favor 
If only I could I would blow it. Ashes to ashes,dream into dust
Black water,stay around. Like you have nowhere to go on earth
Leave your kisses all over my space,inch by inch,may tenderness linger
How much dose all my strong blood weight?
Keep it in a bottle and throw it into the black water
Like it has nowhere to go on earth,no other perfect clay for reincarnation 
Love it and leave it like kids wave goodbye to their worn toys
The river runs through their doors,takes away their paper boats


The poem is dedicated to Gia M.Carangi.


" Life and death. Energy and peace. If I stop today,it will still worth it. Even the terrible mistakes I've made or would have ummade if I could. The pains that burnt me and scared my soul. It was worth it. Or have being a lot to walk where I've walked which was to hell on earth, heaven on earth, back again,into,under,far in between,thro it, in it and above..." --- Gia <1960 -1986>

----------


## amuse

this is really good. after reading i googled for info on her...what a beautiful spirit she had.

----------


## Jay

I like this one... just not too sure why. I think it might be its darkness.

I love this part: "Ashes to ashes, dream into dust", it's perfect.

----------


## Avalive

Thanks for reading it. I loved the movie Gia,you can go check it out if interested. It is a good piece.

----------

